# Does safety required for AR applies for Cell technique?



## tutorus (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello Refiners,
I just finished to read about the Safety required on AR. I never counted with a big cloud and hours of hazardous fumes.
Can somebody tell me if same rules apply for Cell recovering with muriatic, sulfuric and CLS as leach solution? should I definitely do it in exteriors?
My bucket is a 3 gallons one and I'm planning to work with three pounds for starters.
Can also tell me how much time is suggested to leave the power supply working in order to retrieve the leaching?
I am starting to this from scratch and never had a similar experience, and want to follow suggestions of those like you people who master this trade.
I'd gladly appreciate your help,
Tutorus


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 7, 2007)

tutorus, are you talking about leaching cats ? 

Yeah, AR and any chemical just about used for refining is haz in some way or another. Please also realize that something doesn't Have to be an acid to cause you a world of hurt. Bases can be just as dangerous to work with as acids. I would recommend that any process that involves acid vapors be done in a fume hood or outside if you have any doubts. The vapors can cling to surfaces inside a room ( It don't take much either ) and later be activated by the moisture from the air to form so pretty corrisive compounds. I have seen new metal buildings rust out in as little as 5-7 years.

Tell us what kind of system you had in mind and what you are trying to do ?


----------



## tutorus (Nov 7, 2007)

Thank you Aflacglobal,
I' m trying to retrieve gold out of computer boards and microprocessors and an old oscilloscope cards with an eletrolysis cell whose bucket is 3 gallons size.
I never though about fumes impregnated on walls, so thank you.

I was thinking to work indoors. Planned to install to my recovery cell a cover with an escape hole with a hose attached to a fumes extractor . Now, I'm thinking it over because don't know what risk of escaped fumes are there.

By the way, how much time is god to keep the battery charger working before to retrieve the leach?
Thank you,
Tutorus


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 8, 2007)

I am still not sure if we are on the same page here. Are you talking about using this as a stripping type cell. ( reverse plating ) Or as a leach system where your values are dissolved in an acid an you try to recover the values with plating them out of the solution.

If you are talking about such things as processors, fingers, and such i can see a simpler way. If it's pins you can use Steve's reverse plating cell. ( stripping ) If you have fingers and such dropping them in AR is not a good idea either. When you dissolve all the other metals with the values in the AR you will not get a clean drop. This is from all the extra metals that were introduced. You need to get rid of the base metals first. Easiest, safest, and best way. Muratic acid and peroxide. After that drop them in some AR or you can use Muratic and bleach. In any solution the less you put in the easier it is to separate something. That's the key.

The reason i don't recommend the plating theory is because you can not get anything to precipitate at the plate. If you do it will be contaminated and would still need further separation. Their will be to much trash in the solution , plus the acid levels have to be just right, along with many other variables. so actually you are just adding more trouble.

I hope that will help. If i am messing something or just not getting it right let me know.


----------

